# Progesterone after IUI?!



## SomedayMommy (Aug 24, 2016)

Have any of you NOT been prescribed progesterone after a medicated IUI? 

I have had two IUI's one of which resulted in a chemical pregnancy. I was never told to take progesterone afterwards for either of them, even though my cycles are medicated in the beginning. I am taking Letrozole, and estrogen pills and patches to help with thin lining. I am starting to think maybe it isn't thin lining that's the biggest problem, maybe it's that I am lacking progesterone as I have PCOS. I recently read that women with PCOS generally are deficient in progesterone. I am a little upset I was never prescribed this and I will never know for sure but it may have caused in the chemical and not allowed the baby to stick.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Tracey1409 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi... I've just had my first IUI which didn't work unfortunately which I'm not sure if not having the pessaries contributed towards. My cycle was medicated so the timing should have been pretty accurate but my period came 5 days early. I do have shorter cycles which I'm wondering now whether this is down to a shorter leutral phase. It's a bit of a mine field isn't it. The nurse did say to me they would give me the pessaries on the next cycle (which is annoying they didn't seem to think of it for this one). I'm self funding though so the amount of times we do this is up for debate. Are you doing another cycle? X


----------



## SomedayMommy (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes I start round 3 next month. I am self funding as well, which makes it all the more disappointing if all I needed was some pessaries to make this work. This process is mind numbingly stressful as you second guess everything!

Do update on how it goes next round for you with pessaries! Hopefully it is a treatable luteal phase defect.


----------



## Tracey1409 (Jul 29, 2017)

Has the clinic given a reason why they didn't prescribe progesterone to you? I haven't had that conversation with my hospital yet as to why I wasn't offered it as we're taking this month out to re-group but I will be asking them why I wasn't given it when we next go in. Fingers crossed your third go is a successful one for you. It's definitely frustrating with how expensive it is. We're at the point where we're also debating IVF but due to the cost we would only have one go of that so I'm hoping the IUI with the pessaries will work. When do you start your next cycle of IUI?


----------



## SomedayMommy (Aug 24, 2016)

They just told me that if I had a strong enough ovulation the corpus luteum should produce it on it's own anyway. I have heard that sometimes even if you ovulate well it still can sometimes not produce enough to sustain a pregnancy so I am very confused. I have heard some clinics prescribe it weather for not you test low for progesterone as it lowers miscarriage rates even among those with already normal levels of it.


----------

